# How to carve a slingshot out of a tree branch?



## Catapillar (Feb 27, 2018)

I was reading this interesting article https://www.toolazine.com/wood-carving-project-ideas/ and instead, I want to carve a slingshot frame. Has anyone made this? Any easy way that can ensure the quality of my first homemade slingshot?


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

I think most of us that are on this forum have been keeping busy with some craft during this lockdown... Slingshots would be a given! Some also do leather work, miscelaneous woodwork and we have a few metal workers that make knives among other things as well as painters/artists too. There are amazing multi-talented craftsmen here and I enjoy seeing their work!

The only thing about carving forks from trees that I am not sure if the article/video mentions is that forks need to be dried before you do anything with them or they are likely to have a mind of their own... There are ways to accelerate drying of course and if you need that info, there are lots of guys here with the natty knowhow...

Stay safe... And work safe with sharp tools... You don't want to need the ER, especially not during this time!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

What kinda branch do ya have ? Also what tools do u have at your disposal.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

If you are looking for ideas and "how to" information, check out this google search:

https://www.google.com/search?q=slingshot+forum%3A+handmade+natural+fork&rlz=1CAOERN_enUS853&oq=slingshot+forum%3A+handmade+natural+fork&aqs=chrome..69i57.37375j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

At the end of the first entry, click on: More results from Slingshotforum.com


----------



## Catapillar (Feb 27, 2018)

urbanshooter said:


> I think most of us that are on this forum have been keeping busy with some craft during this lockdown... Slingshots would be a given! Some also do leather work, miscelaneous woodwork and we have a few metal workers that make knives among other things as well as painters/artists too. There are amazing multi-talented craftsmen here and I enjoy seeing their work!
> 
> The only thing about carving forks from trees that I am not sure if the article/video mentions is that forks need to be dried before you do anything with them or they are likely to have a mind of their own... There are ways to accelerate drying of course and if you need that info, there are lots of guys here with the natty knowhow...
> 
> Stay safe... And work safe with sharp tools... You don't want to need the ER, especially not during this time!


It's better to be productive this way... thanks for the tips and advice.


----------



## Catapillar (Feb 27, 2018)

Port boy said:


> What kinda branch do ya have ? Also what tools do u have at your disposal.


An oak. I have a knife and awl.


----------



## Catapillar (Feb 27, 2018)

KawKan said:


> If you are looking for ideas and "how to" information, check out this google search:
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=slingshot+forum%3A+handmade+natural+fork&rlz=1CAOERN_enUS853&oq=slingshot+forum%3A+handmade+natural+fork&aqs=chrome..69i57.37375j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
> 
> At the end of the first entry, click on: More results from Slingshotforum.com


Thanks, this will ease my search.


----------

